# Looking for information on emigrating to Canada



## rmd (Jan 11, 2010)

My husband and I are due to be made redundant this summer and we are looking at applying for a Skilled Workers Visa but are unsure whether it is better to apply now while we are still in Ireland or wait until my husband gets an offer of a job in Canada. We are planning to travel to Canada this summer to check out job opportunities. He is a qualified ACCA accountant with twenty years experience in the consumer electronic industry but does not qualify to be a CGA accountant until he completes his MBA in September 2011. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

*Canada*



rmd said:


> My husband and I are due to be made redundant this summer and we are looking at applying for a Skilled Workers Visa but are unsure whether it is better to apply now while we are still in Ireland or wait until my husband gets an offer of a job in Canada. We are planning to travel to Canada this summer to check out job opportunities. He is a qualified ACCA accountant with twenty years experience in the consumer electronic industry but does not qualify to be a CGA accountant until he completes his MBA in September 2011. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Make your application ASAP it can take as long as 4 years to get processed! When you come over, make a list of companies you think will employ you, apply for the job immediately. If possible have the interview whilst you are here. Then ask if the company will process you under the Provincial Workers scheme (it's called different things in each province!) That way you can be working in Canada within 1 year - 18 months. Much quicker way to get to Canada than the Skilled Worker scheme.
Hope this helps.
MandyB


----------



## rmd (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi MandyB


Thanks a million for the advice 



MandyB said:


> Make your application ASAP it can take as long as 4 years to get processed! When you come over, make a list of companies you think will employ you, apply for the job immediately. If possible have the interview whilst you are here. Then ask if the company will process you under the Provincial Workers scheme (it's called different things in each province!) That way you can be working in Canada within 1 year - 18 months. Much quicker way to get to Canada than the Skilled Worker scheme.
> Hope this helps.
> MandyB


----------

